# Torremolinos events



## coldhater 1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone know of any events in Torremolinos 17th -20th Sept.
I think there may be a procession on sunday but cant find any info re location or times


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

coldhater 1 said:


> Does anyone know of any events in Torremolinos 17th -20th Sept.
> I think there may be a procession on sunday but cant find any info re location or times


Torremolinos feria is the end of September, as my kids are off school for San Miguel day on 29th... Haven't heard of anything as early as the 17th-20th, but I would go to the ayuntamiento to check??


----------

